# HS521 Revving Very high? and Stalling



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

This single stage machine is kind of new to me. 
OK Cleaned the carb was running good after the cleaning a few months ago.
Haven't had a need for it. I got it to start up and ran a bit (But it was extremely high RPMs?) Then it kinda of turns over then stalls. Spark Plug is good, sounds like the lack of fuel. Will check that! My question is Did I possibly mess up one of the idler springs? Also not sure where the idle adjustment should be set at. Seems like it has a big range.
Thanks

Model HS521
Serial # GX140 2654991


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Might want to double-check the governor system; on some models, the springs / linkage can be assembled using the incorrect holes in the governor arm or carburetor. 

The maximum speed setting is 3,700 ±150 rpm when the throttle is set to FAST and the auger is OFF. You really need a small-engine tachometer when making engine speed adjustments. 

Finally, a factory shop manual can be very helpful when doing any type of service or repairs. Honda sells them direct on Amazon and eBay (free shipping)

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*


----------

